# Removing creases and wrinkles from ties



## composite (Dec 18, 2006)

I recently ordered ties through the internet, and they arrived folded with creases. I've hung them on my tie rack for a couple of days but the creases haven't come out. These are brand name ties - Kiton & Isaia. 

Any suggestions on how to get the creases removed? Or should I just return them?


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Try hanging the tie in the bathroom when you take a steamy shower. But make sure not to let water get directly on it. Or try leaving it rolled up -- sometimes that helps.

I've also heard you can wrap a wrinkled tie around a glass bottle filled with hot water. I have not tried that, but it seems to fit with my two previous suggestions.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Another thing I've tried is to put the ties out flat (as you can) on an ironing board then if you have one of those "shot of steam" irons hold the iron over the tie, definately not on it or too close and give it a 'shot of steam', then gently pull the tie from both ends.

Mychael


----------



## ProphetHammer (Jun 10, 2008)

You can have ties dry cleaned can't you? I would have assumed this would rectify the problem nicely.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

composite said:


> I recently ordered ties through the internet, and they arrived folded with creases. I've hung them on my tie rack for a couple of days but the creases haven't come out. These are brand name ties - Kiton & Isaia.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to get the creases removed? Or should I just return them?


Composite,

Assuming the ties are not fakes they will most likely have a pure wool interlining. Which means that you should give them a week or so and they will probably be fine.

If not return the ties.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dry cleaning a tie will destroy it. It will take away the texture, shine and body of the tie. I speak from experience. I spilled sweet tea on a nice Robert Talbott best of class and sent to the cleaners. I use the best cleaners in Memphis and they still messed it up. I have never used this company, but I have heard amazing things. They can clean, press, and reshape ties without changing any aspect of the tie. Here is the website.

https://tiecrafters.com/


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Practically every tie ordered off the internet....*

will arrive in a a cellophane-like sleeve, and the tie will be wrinkled. They steam out easily by stretching them out on your ironing board, then lightly steaming them. My iron (T-Fal) emits steam without spraying water. I have steamed out wrinkles on numerous brands including Robert Talbott, Duchamp, Harvie & Hudson, Charles Tyrwhitt, etc. You just need a good steamer which doesn't spray water. Dry cleaning, even by a good cleaners experienced in cleaning ties, is a bit of an overkill. If I had dry cleaned every tie to remove wrinkles, I would have paid to have a hundred ties dry cleaned.


----------



## Diggy18 (Apr 11, 2008)

dfloyd said:


> will arrive in a a cellophane-like sleeve, and the tie will be wrinkled.


That's too bad you're getting ties mailed that way. The ones I've ordered through the internet have been folded in half, placed inside a cellophane sleeve, and then placed inside a box that is just big enough to hold the tie - the box itself is almost flat. That's kept the ties from getting wrinkly.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I just hung my 5 new Sam Hobers in my closet to stretch out from their trip. Only problem I see are my 5 old ties shrinking and twisting in sheer humiliation.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

ProphetHammer said:


> You can have ties dry cleaned can't you? I would have assumed this would rectify the problem nicely.


The first time I had a tie dry cleaned it came back looking like it had been run over by a steam roller and had about as much life to it as anything run over by a steam roller. It went straight to the Goodwill.

I have since found a cleaners that probably does as good a job as any local cleaner and better than most but the ties never look as good as before cleaning except they no longer have clam chowder stains.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

Just roll them up and let them sit in a drawer a couple of days - should do the trick.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

p872 (re: creased cravatte)

........After one's morning facial steam 'bove a stove top chamber pot o' boiling water, have one's valet swish the offending cravatte 'round the steaming air with flair. Hum a little sea ditty whilst waiting. Conserve time and don the noose beforehand. Then all one has to do is flicker it 'round twixt the pot and one's proboscis whilst inhaling eucalyptus scented steam. Twenty first century multi-tasking!!! Eschew the observance of family, associates, acquaintances, ladies of easy virtue and other unenlightened individuals. Some gent's grooming rituals best left private, eh what!?


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

try this. cut a piece of cardboard the same shape of the tie from the large end to about the knot. slide it into the tie so that the fabric is pulled smooth. from above the knot area hold the tie up in the air. use a non spiting steam source to steam the fabric. grasp the back portion of the tie along with the cardboard, tug just a little and shake the tie to move those creases. wave it around to allow it to air dry. always gently this works most of the time. beyond this you need a pro,if there are any.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

a tailor said:


> .....hold the tie up in the air....wave it around.....


See!!!!! Just a minor variation of the Gent's Guide commentary.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

a tailor said:


> try this. cut a piece of cardboard the same shape of the tie from the large end to about the knot. slide it into the tie so that the fabric is pulled smooth. from above the knot area hold the tie up in the air. use a non spiting steam source to steam the fabric. grasp the back portion of the tie along with the cardboard, tug just a little and shake the tie to move those creases. wave it around to allow it to air dry. always gently this works most of the time. beyond this you need a pro,if there are any.


This is a very old thread, but I wanted to say that I tried this out with a very out of shape garza grossa grenadine and it worked like a charm. Specifically, I cut out a piece of thin cardboard in the shape I wanted the tie to take and sliced it down the middle so I wouldn't have to take the stitch out of the tie. Then, I carefully inserted the cardboard in the back of the tie until I had it positioned as deep as I liked it; about to the knot. I then lightly steamed the front and back of the tie, gently brushing it with my hand and tugging slightly, for about 15 minutes. After it had dried, it looked great.

Great post, but



a tailor said:


> wave it around to allow it to air dry


^ I wouldn't advise this.


----------

